# Hersteller von Tastergehäusen gesucht



## mcluis (15 Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wer kennt Hersteller / Lieferanten für verkabelte Tastergehäuse aus Kunststoff, oder Sondergehäusehersteller. 
Die Ausführung habe ich im angehängten PDF-Dokument beschrieben.
Danke.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## vierlagig (15 Juli 2010)

frag mal bei moeller, IMHO liefern die auch kundenspezifische komplettgeräte...


----------



## Dr.M (20 Juli 2010)

Siemens bietet auch Gehäuse aus Kunststoff an. Tastergehäuse, Zweihandbedienpulte etc. sind aber z.T. recht groß


----------



## IBFS (20 Juli 2010)

*Rose*

ROSE!!!

http://www.rose-pw.de/de/produkte/industriegehaeuse/index.php

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Markus (22 Juli 2010)

das sieth verdammt nach schutztüre aus, wie wäre es damit:

http://www.pilz.com/products/sensors/safety_gate_systems/f/PSENsgate/index.de.jsp

besser, schneller und billiger bekommste das sicher nicht hin...


----------



## mcluis (22 Juli 2010)

Markus schrieb:


> das sieth verdammt nach schutztüre aus, wie wäre es damit:
> 
> http://www.pilz.com/products/sensors/safety_gate_systems/f/PSENsgate/index.de.jsp
> 
> besser, schneller und billiger bekommste das sicher nicht hin...


Hallo Markus 
100 Punkte, es ist für eine Schutztür. Und das Pilzgerät hat mich auf die Idee gebracht. 
Zum Pilz Safty gate selbst: 
1. das Gerät ist noch nicht auf dem Markt
2. die Ausführung der Serie 1.0 hat gewisse Punkte die erst behoben werden müssten. Habe das Gerät mehrere Wochen testen können.
An dieser Stelle möchte ich aber dieses Gerät nicht ins falsche Licht rücken.
Bei Interesse könnte ich meine Erfahrungen bzw. Feststellungen gerne weitergeben.
Übrigens bei Euchner gibt es sowas schon länger.
http://www.mgb.euchner.de/EUCHNER_MGB_web.html
Gruß Klaus


----------

